

Apple map problems are affecting Mac tech support - jph

Apple map quality problems seem to be worse than Tim Cook let on: today I talked with tech support about a defective Macbook Pro Retina, and I asked the rep for the closest store to downtown San Francisco; he couldn't find it.<p>He searched by San Francisco area code 415, and the results were on the other side of the country in New York City.<p>He searched by San Francisco zip code 94101, and the results were in the northeast U.S. in the state of Maine.<p>How can Apple mapping be so far off?
======
ddon
Next time you call them, ask them to use open street maps, bing or google :)

~~~
jph
Hahah that's a good one, I will. :)

------
hboon
Why do you think he is searching on his iPhone/iPad?

